# NY/NJ/PA/DE/CT 2017 Get Together- September 3rd



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Last years gtg that we had in PA was freakin awesome. Great turn out. Im thinking this year we can have it last week in august? maybe even early september would be a good bet? just so we can get the crowd who would otherwise be going to SVR (myself included) and everyone would be done with their summer vacations by end of august or september. I also think we should stick to last years site. it was PERFECT. Whos up for round 2?


EDIT: It looks like the date has been set for September 3


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey Nick, missed it last year due to another event I think, Any firm dates? Was it near the Poconos last year?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

probillygun said:


> Hey Nick, missed it last year due to another event I think, Any firm dates? Was it near the Poconos last year?


yeah it was like 20 mins from big boulder/lake harmony PA. i remember you, steve, and a few other competitors missed it due to an event in maryland (which sucks, because you comp guys have the nicest cars!). im thinking later in the summer would be better? like first weekend of september? last year it was in mid july and it was a bit much being outside all day in cars in mid july. we probably should have seen that coming lol. there are also no shows the first weekend of september, and also spaces it out enough from Ian's virginia meet so that some wont be burned out on traveling to meets, and also spaced out by two weeks from SVR which is nice for the same reason. i feel like any earlier would also be too rushed? idk. just spit ballin here


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

hey Nick
count me in as long as it doesn't interfere with a show I would be planning to attend like you mentioned SVR I will be going to...let me know if you need anything to help get it together


----------



## Hugg727 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am in again for this year.

Nick how can I get int ouch with you for a tune?


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Cool, new thread was needed :thumbsup:
Count me in.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hugg727 said:


> I am in again for this year.
> 
> Nick how can I get int ouch with you for a tune?


give me a call. I'll pm you my number. im free for the next week


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Nick! I should be good for Sept also...as long as work stays calm!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Timelessr1 said:


> Hey Nick! I should be good for Sept also...as long as work stays calm!


and look who came out of the wood works!


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> and look who came out of the wood works!


hahah...yeah...started a new job like 8 months ago...and its been a whirlwind..finally slowing down now! I've been lurking here and there..but haven't touched the truck..since the last meet...but lately I'm getting the feeling i need to take the door panels off and take a look at my TM65's...i have feeling the surrounds might have unglued...:laugh:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Timelessr1 said:


> hahah...yeah...started a new job like 8 months ago...and its been a whirlwind..finally slowing down now! I've been lurking here and there..but haven't touched the truck..since the last meet...but lately I'm getting the feeling i need to take the door panels off and take a look at my TM65's...i have feeling the surrounds might have unglued...


Those ones too!? You must clean your interior with solvent lol

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> Those ones too!? You must clean your interior with solvent lol
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Seems to be a pattern with a certain brand..huh?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Bump X2 lol


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Awesome idea. Thanks for poking me Nick! Yes I agree Gouldsboro State Park was a nice venue. We need to make sure to get the same pavilion as it is the only one with a power connection. I believe I paid ~$95 to reserve it. I'm good the first weekend of September. Not good on 8/26.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Velozity said:


> Awesome idea. Thanks for poking me Nick! Yes I agree Gouldsboro State Park was a nice venue. We need to make sure to get the same pavilion as it is the only one with a power connection. I believe I paid ~$95 to reserve it. I'm good the first weekend of September. Not good on 8/26.


im up for first weekend up september. anyone else? anyone not ok with that weekend?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

First weekend in September will work for me.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Timelessr1 said:


> hahah...yeah...started a new job like 8 months ago...and its been a whirlwind..finally slowing down now! I've been lurking here and there..but haven't touched the truck..since the last meet...but lately I'm getting the feeling i need to take the door panels off and take a look at my TM65's...i have feeling the surrounds might have unglued...:laugh:


I hope you fixed your Left and Right channel being reversed....lol


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Just got the memo...I'm in 100% for whatever date is chosen. I had a great time last year and I'm only about 45 minutes away from there. The only issue I had last year was I was bone stock in my ride and have since upgraded and want to do more. Some custom pillars to go 3 way would be nice(hint) and some custom tuning would be great too(another hint). I can bring any kind of beverages/food/supplies needed. For what it is worth, I left a power strip there last year and hope someone picked it up and put it to good use. Count me IN and I'm looking forward to it!

Just checked the calendar..the first weekend in Sept. is Labor day weekend so IF we want this weekend we should book it sooner than later or we may not be able to get that pavilion and have power!!!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MB2008LTZ said:


> Just got the memo...I'm in 100% for whatever date is chosen. I had a great time last year and I'm only about 45 minutes away from there. The only issue I had last year was I was bone stock in my ride and have since upgraded and want to do more. Some custom pillars to go 3 way would be nice(hint) and some custom tuning would be great too(another hint).


im available (hint) 



MB2008LTZ said:


> Just checked the calendar..the first weekend in Sept. is Labor day weekend so IF we want this weekend we should book it sooner than later or we may not be able to get that pavilion and have power!!!!


good call. would this be a good weekend then or do you guys think others would have other obligations?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm feeling that since it's the last holiday before most kids go back to school, it may be an issue.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So it looks like for me it's 170 miles one way, anyone know of any hotels they could suggest for me to stay ?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> I'm feeling that since it's the last holiday before most kids go back to school, it may be an issue.


feeling itll be good? or feeling itll be bad?


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> im available (hint)
> 
> 
> 
> good call. would this be a good weekend then or do you guys think others would have other obligations?





Coppertone said:


> I'm feeling that since it's the last holiday before most kids go back to school, it may be an issue.





SkizeR said:


> feeling itll be good? or feeling itll be bad?


I'm OK with Labor Day Weekend (extra day off) 

Don't have kids, so no worries here, to those that do, it is a tough choice, but I would think that most parents are ready to send them back at this point of the summer...lol

I'm feeling good about it, and feeling good right now. Happy Hour after a 60 hour 3am to 3pm work week does that to a person.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I have children but they can get themselves to school, so I am good to go.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

MB2008LTZ said:


> I would think that most parents are ready to send them back at this point of the summer.


Nope, haha... usually at that point I am running around with the stupid lists the school puts out requesting supplies..... 50 x glue sticks, 1 red, 1 blue, 1 purple binder..... stupid lists. I hate them. 

Anyway, I am 50/50 on being able to make this. Looks like it would be about a 4.5 hour trip one way, not that bad. It's the 9 hours in a day that would suck though. Hopefully by September I can get this new DSP figured out!!!


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE (May 2, 2005)

In

Hopefully the system to go in the car will be in and sounding decent by then.

Coming up from Baltimore Md if anyone wants a ride.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I hope you fixed your Left and Right channel being reversed....lol


Hahah...i did...well actually just flipped it in the Helix! It's funny that you still remember that! I also reattached the surrounds to the baskets on my subs....


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Timelessr1 said:


> Hahah...i did...well actually just flipped it in the Helix! It's funny that you still remember that! I also reattached the surrounds to the baskets on my subs....


Yeah, you were playing hell freezes over version of Hotel California and I noticed that Joe Walsh's Guitar was on the wrong side. 

You also suggested that I raise my crossover on my mid-ranges higher from 125 to 150 ( I think ) as they were straining while trying to play Barry White's deep vocal.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

so, final offer.. is anyone apposed to first weekend of september (so long as we can get the site)?


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in for that weekend and in for some custom sail panel/pillar work too. Where in NY are you located? I can possibly leave my car with you for a week or so if that helps. Let me know, thanks MB!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I am in for September..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ok so looks like first weekend of september it is if i can get it rented. whoever booked it last year, do you remember the name of the site and how much it was?


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

https://pennsylvaniastateparks.reserveamerica.com/unifSearchResults.do

click there...Gouldsboro state park.....looks like that site is available for sat sept 2nd or sun sept 3rd


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Booked. Looks like we are a go for September 3rd. I can change to the second if need be but i think we did a Sunday last year. I guess i'll kick off the list

If you can, after you put down your name and car, can you put down something you can bring like food, drinks, etc etc


1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> Booked. Looks like we are a go for September 3rd. I can change to the second if need be but i think we did a Sunday last year. I guess i'll kick off the list
> 
> If you can, after you put down your name and car, can you put down something you can bring like food, drinks, etc etc
> 
> ...


1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site
2) John (TimelessR1) - 2010 F150


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

I should be able to make that. I'll check but for now count me in


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site
2) John (TimelessR1) - 2010 F150
3) Benjamin ( Coppertone)-2011 Ram 1500 Hemi - chips & dips.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site
2) John (TimelessR1) - 2010 F150
3) Benjamin ( Coppertone)-2011 Ram 1500 Hemi - chips & dips. 
4) Chris (foreman) 2011 Sonata--- Drinks


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site
2) John (TimelessR1) - 2010 F150- Hot dogs and buns
3) Benjamin ( Coppertone)-2011 Ram 1500 Hemi - chips & dips. 
4) Chris (foreman) 2011 Sonata--- Drinks


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

I'd love to make it but I'll be in Orlando for Labor Day weekend.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Dang! I'll miss this one also  I have to work all weekend Sept, 1, 2, and 3, and I used up all my vacation days for Steel Valley Regional and Finals.

Hope you guys have a great time and take lots of pics!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Will be watching, but can't commit just yet. I can probably interest a friend or three to show up as well.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

ANd whoever brought those amazing hot dogs last year either please bring them again, or tell us where to get them please!


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Timelessr1 said:


> 1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site
> 2) John (TimelessR1) - 2010 F150- Hot dogs and buns
> 3) Benjamin ( Coppertone)-2011 Ram 1500 Hemi - chips & dips.
> 4) Chris (foreman) 2011 Sonata--- Drinks


5) Mike (MB2008LTZ) 2014 Cruze - whatever is needed just let me know!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site
2) John (TimelessR1) - 2010 F150- Hot dogs and buns
3) Benjamin ( Coppertone)-2011 Ram 1500 Hemi - chips & dips. 
4) Chris (foreman) 2011 Sonata--- Drinks
5) Mike (MB2008LTZ) 2014 Cruze - whatever is needed just let me know!
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)



I want to see this list filled!!! lets beat the turn out from last year which was i think 14 or 15 vehicles


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

No car for me lol, just my trusty Ram.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> No car for me lol, just my trusty Ram.


edited last post to accommodate you, John, and Gerald lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm interested


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Then come and join us on the " audio " side lol..


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm interested, coming from hunterdon county in New Jersey


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

put your names on the filled out list!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm such a slacker...



1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site
2) John (TimelessR1) - 2010 F150- Hot dogs and buns
3) Benjamin ( Coppertone)-2011 Ram 1500 Hemi - chips & dips. 
4) Chris (foreman) 2011 Sonata--- Drinks
5) Mike (MB2008LTZ) 2014 Cruze - whatever is needed just let me know!
6) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Sequoia - da grillmasta (bringing all things needed for cooking)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Velozity said:


> I'm such a slacker...


ive been waiting for you to pop in


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site
2) John (TimelessR1) - 2010 F150- Hot dogs and buns
3) Benjamin ( Coppertone)-2011 Ram 1500 Hemi - chips & dips. 
4) Chris (foreman) 2011 Sonata--- Drinks
5) Mike (MB2008LTZ) 2014 Cruze - whatever is needed just let me know!
6) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Sequoia - da grillmasta (bringing all things needed for cooking)
7) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Camry - paper plates, napkins & some drinks
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE (May 2, 2005)

Likely have to miss SVR, so really looking forward to this. Nick I'll be hitting you up beforehand for a tune if not more...

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site
2) John (TimelessR1) - 2010 F150- Hot dogs and buns
3) Benjamin ( Coppertone)-2011 Ram 1500 Hemi - chips & dips. 
4) Chris (foreman) 2011 Sonata--- Drinks
5) Mike (MB2008LTZ) 2014 Cruze - whatever is needed just let me know!
6) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Sequoia - da grillmasta (bringing all things needed for cooking)
7) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Camry - paper plates, napkins & some drinks
8) Steve (BBOYSTEVIE) 2001 Grand Cherokee, cheese, burgers, and burger buns
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site
2) John (TimelessR1) - 2010 F150- Hot dogs and buns
3) Benjamin ( Coppertone)-2011 Ram 1500 Hemi - chips & dips. 
4) Chris (foreman) 2011 Sonata--- Drinks
5) Mike (MB2008LTZ) 2014 Cruze - whatever is needed just let me know!
6) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Sequoia - da grillmasta (bringing all things needed for cooking)
7) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Camry - paper plates, napkins & some drinks
8) Steve (BBOYSTEVIE) 2001 Grand Cherokee, cheese, burgers, and burger buns
9) Jerry (jbeez) 2014 Taurus SHO - Dessert?
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site
2) John (TimelessR1) - 2010 F150- Hot dogs and buns
3) Benjamin ( Coppertone)-2011 Ram 1500 Hemi - chips & dips. 
4) Chris (foreman) 2011 Sonata--- Drinks
5) Mike (MB2008LTZ) 2014 Cruze - whatever is needed just let me know!
6) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Sequoia - da grillmasta (bringing all things needed for cooking)
7) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Camry - paper plates, napkins & some drinks
8) Steve (BBOYSTEVIE) 2001 Grand Cherokee, cheese, burgers, and burger buns
9) Jerry (jbeez) 2014 Taurus SHO - Dessert?
10) Eric (edouble101) 2015 Sonata - dessert item
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site
2) John (TimelessR1) - 2010 F150- Hot dogs and buns
3) Benjamin ( Coppertone)-2011 Ram 1500 Hemi - chips & dips. 
4) Chris (foreman) 2011 Sonata--- Drinks
5) Mike (MB2008LTZ) 2014 Cruze - whatever is needed just let me know!
6) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Sequoia - da grillmasta (bringing all things needed for cooking)
7) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Camry - paper plates, napkins & some drinks
8) Steve (BBOYSTEVIE) 2001 Grand Cherokee, cheese, burgers, and burger buns
9) Jerry (jbeez) 2014 Taurus SHO - Dessert?
10) Eric (edouble101) 2015 Sonata - dessert item
11) Brian (brainbot1) 2007 Mazdaspeed3 -i'll bring a mixed fruit platter and if was legal, I'd bring some cannabis, but until then, just fruit 
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am a photographer. I'll be there to demo and to photograph cars. Anybody interested in specific pictures let me know.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

edouble101 said:


> I am a photographer. I'll be there to demo and to photograph cars. Anybody interested in specific pictures let me know.


Oh nice. What are you shooting with?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I want you to shoot me with my truck using a lense that ensures that I look slimmer lol.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> I want you to shoot me with my truck using a lense that ensures that I look slimmer lol.


 X2.....lol


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

I would love to get to hear some of these cars. I will try to get to this one


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bump!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Just keeping this at top for awareness...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I added the date to the first post


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

Oh, man. I really, really want to go.

I don't think it'll work out logistically. I'd have to find a sitter, which would constrain time drastically.
We don't even get to go to the damn movies.
Let alone another state.

I'll try, but it's like a 20% chance if that.

I'm sad.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

USS Enterprise said:


> Oh, man. I really, really want to go.
> 
> I don't think it'll work out logistically. I'd have to find a sitter, which would constrain time drastically.
> We don't even get to go to the damn movies.
> ...


Make it work! it was a great time last year


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Make it work! it was a great time last year




Ditto. I'm looking forward to it. It's a great spot.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree...great food, awesome ppl, and amazing location!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site
2) John (TimelessR1) - 2010 F150- Hot dogs and buns
3) Benjamin ( Coppertone)-2011 Ram 1500 Hemi - chips & dips. 
4) Chris (foreman) 2011 Sonata--- Drinks
5) Mike (MB2008LTZ) 2014 Cruze - whatever is needed just let me know!
6) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Sequoia - da grillmasta (bringing all things needed for cooking)
7) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Camry - paper plates, napkins & some drinks
8) Steve (BBOYSTEVIE) 2001 Grand Cherokee, cheese, burgers, and burger buns
9) Jerry (jbeez) 2014 Taurus SHO - Dessert?
10) Eric (edouble101) 2015 Sonata - dessert item
11) Brian (brainbot1) 2007 Mazdaspeed3 -i'll bring a mixed fruit platter and if was legal, I'd bring some cannabis, but until then, just fruit 
12)Ron (RRIZZ) 2011 370Z - Roasted corn Salad (relish) And My Pal Mike 2006 Altima
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

What is the exact address and pavilion #? Greggers is thinking about coming out.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

probillygun said:


> What is the exact address and pavilion #? Greggers is thinking about coming out.


From what I remember, you pull into the state park and then follow the gravel(?) Road until you start seeing signs for the pavilion. Then follow those signs

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

GPS. Pennsylvania 435, gouldsboro, pa 18424.
I believe it's the only pavilion they have.


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

what time is this shindig?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

good question.. lol 

what time makes sense for everyone?


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

For me the earlier the better ;-)


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

10am?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Due to my distance it shows I'll be there by 9, I'll be knocked out in the back of my truck when you guys get there lol.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ok so 9 it is!


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

That works perfect...between 9 and 10 for me! 

Which way are you taking nick? 287 to 80?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Timelessr1 said:


> That works perfect...between 9 and 10 for me!
> 
> Which way are you taking nick? 287 to 80?


Not a clue

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

WoW, you guys start early, I hope you have Bloody Mary's available so us late night guys can sober up...lol No worries if you don't I can bring my own...lol


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like I can make this


1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site
2) John (TimelessR1) - 2010 F150- Hot dogs and buns
3) Benjamin ( Coppertone)-2011 Ram 1500 Hemi - chips & dips. 
4) Chris (foreman) 2011 Sonata--- Drinks
5) Mike (MB2008LTZ) 2014 Cruze - whatever is needed just let me know!
6) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Sequoia - da grillmasta (bringing all things needed for cooking)
7) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Camry - paper plates, napkins & some drinks
8) Steve (BBOYSTEVIE) 2001 Grand Cherokee, cheese, burgers, and burger buns
9) Jerry (jbeez) 2014 Taurus SHO - Dessert?
10) Eric (edouble101) 2015 Sonata - dessert item
11) Brian (brainbot1) 2007 Mazdaspeed3 -i'll bring a mixed fruit platter and if was legal, I'd bring some cannabis, but until then, just fruit 
12)Ron (RRIZZ) 2011 370Z - Roasted corn Salad (relish) And My Pal Mike 2006 Altima
13)Rich (LostnEye) 2013 Taurus SHO - since it starts early I'll prob bring some bagels
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LostnEye said:


> Looks like I can make this
> 
> 
> 1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Booked the site
> ...


WOOO

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

2 weeks and counting....!!!!


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm interested guys, I need to hear some good sounding cars and pointers on my system, gonna work on the buzzing in my trunk to get that out the way.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mullings said:


> I'm interested guys, I need to hear some good sounding cars and pointers on my system, gonna work on the buzzing in my trunk to get that out the way.


Definitely come by. Years back, hearing my first few real sq cars and definitely put things in perspective and got me on the right track

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Kool, definitely coming through, let me know what you guys want me to bring food or refreshment wise


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm officially a maybe, going to take advantage of the last long weekend before winter doing a full install on my girl's mini-cooper. Depending on how productive I am on Saturday, I'd definitely like to come out and get some help on my tune and critique on my install.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bump!!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

It's gonna be epic. Someone brought a bluetooth speaker and some music for the pavilion last year. Someone should do the same this year. I cook better when I'm jammin'...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Velozity said:


> It's gonna be epic. Someone brought a bluetooth speaker and some music for the pavilion last year. Someone should do the same this year. I cook better when I'm jammin'...


ill just open my doors


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> ill just open my doors



Lol, you would think a car audio picnic would have no shortage of background music, but it gets really quiet when everybody is giving demos with their cars all closed up.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Velozity said:


> Lol, you would think a car audio picnic would have no shortage of background music, but it gets really quiet when everybody is giving demos with their cars all closed up.


That's all ok until the park rangers show up and issue us all disturbing the peace violations and we are ejected from further use of the park....LOL. If I remember they drove thru last year and asked about our function...I even offered them something to eat....WE need to have a certain level of respect...so we can continue future outings. Maybe make it a permanent "annual" gathering.....???


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Timelessr1 said:


> Seems to be a pattern with a certain brand..huh?


I think we had a similar conversation at SVR, eh, Nick? lol
Well, at least the reliability of a certain brand and some of their shady business practices.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow. That's on the whole other side of PA. It's about a 9hr drive for me.
I'll think about it. I forget how wide that state is.

Jay


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> Wow. That's on the whole other side of PA. It's about a 9hr drive for me.
> I'll think about it. I forget how wide that state is.
> 
> Jay


yeah, took me something like 6 hours of driving (excluding sitting in the wendys parking lot while it rained an ocean) to get across PA last week


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah, that 6hr drive was too much for me, especially when I think about driving 6hrs back home,this time I'm driving my work car since I'm changing my setup in my main car


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mullings said:


> Yeah, that 6hr drive was too much for me, especially when I think about driving 6hrs back home,this time I'm driving my work car since I'm changing my setup in my main car


yeah, it was a lot, but worth it


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

also, Ben (Coppertone) texted me yesterday to let me know hes not going to be able to make it. medical issues  

Feel better Ben


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, feel better Ben, I'll go back and see what Ben was taking with him and pick that up


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Kevin (mullings) 2004 blue Honda Civic - chips & dips


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok guys, what kind of drinks can i bring for the GTG? I don't want to bring a lot of stuff no one wants, so post it or drop me a PM and ill try to take an average of whatever and bring what people are actually going to drink. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jungle juice


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

This is driving me crazy that I can not attend as I'm not allowed to drive longer then 30 minutes. There aren't any car audio people near me, and this one that I really looked forward to attending. I know that getting my knee replaced is more important but still makes me sad.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Got in a car accident last week  - insurance declared it a total loss... so I'm sans-car with stereo system to bring at this point and looking at starting all over.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Not gonna happen....are you even 21??:laugh:




SkizeR said:


> jungle juice


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

unix_usr said:


> Got in a car accident last week  - insurance declared it a total loss... so I'm sans-car with stereo system to bring at this point and looking at starting all over.


I am really sorry to read this, I hope that you are ok.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> I am really sorry to read this, I hope that you are ok.


All is good - totally the other driver's fault (she crossed lane and hit me coming head-on out of nowhere)... Have since bought the new replacement car, and hope to start over on the audio setup. Spent 3 months in the garage pretty much stripped, I was able to get my gear out but none of the install materials, deadener, wiring, etc. Know what my new winter project is going to be this year now though.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Is this rain or shine? 

As long as the weather is decent I plan on heading that way Saturday, probably stopping at Island Dragway to work out the SHO and then the Delaware Water Gap to get my own legs moving. 



Coppertone said:


> This is driving me crazy that I can not attend as I'm not allowed to drive longer then 30 minutes. There aren't any car audio people near me, and this one that I really looked forward to attending. I know that getting my knee replaced is more important but still makes me sad.


Get well soon



unix_usr said:


> All is good - totally the other driver's fault (she crossed lane and hit me coming head-on out of nowhere)... Have since bought the new replacement car, and hope to start over on the audio setup. Spent 3 months in the garage pretty much stripped, I was able to get my gear out but none of the install materials, deadener, wiring, etc. Know what my new winter project is going to be this year now though.


Glad you are okay, come out and get some ideas for the new system.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

only looks like small chances of showers. the pavilion is huge also. rain isnt really a deal breaker


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

accuweather says a brief morning shower, then cloudy. Sundays a Loooooong way off for the weathermen round these parts....


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Sounds good. I'm in, more concerned about rain for the track on Saturday.

May not have bagels but since I will not be coming from Long Island but I'll bring some rolls/danish/etc and hopefully can find a dunkin for a box of joe


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

2 days left bump!!!


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

I might be bailing, ford dealer has had my car for about two weeks now, and they don't expect to have it back to me until next tues or wed. I had a boost leak and it was difficult for them to figure out what was going on, ending up replacing a wastegate controller solenoid and one of the pipes coming out of the rear turbo :\


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jbeez said:


> I might be bailing, ford dealer has had my car for about two weeks now, and they don't expect to have it back to me until next tues or wed. I had a boost leak and it was difficult for them to figure out what was going on, ending up replacing a wastegate controller solenoid and one of the pipes coming out of the rear turbo :\


ah damn. well you should come anyway. you dont need a system to hang out


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> ah damn. well you should come anyway. you dont need a system to hang out


I was excited to have another SHO come out but don't let that stop you from coming out.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

also, does anyone by any chance need a Stereo integrity bm mkiv, alpine pdx f6, or an XS power d6500? have those for sale and will give a nice deal to someone in person, especially the xs power battery as its way to heavy to ship


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> also, does anyone by any chance need a Stereo integrity bm mkiv


With the Mkv looming in the headlights, what is the great price on this unit?? lol I may bite.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

RRizz said:


> With the Mkv looming in the headlights, what is the great price on this unit?? lol I may bite.


Will do 280 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

Do you have an address to map out destination on?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> Will do 280
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Ill talk to a friend who may take this off your hands...... and get back later today.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

RRizz said:


> Ill talk to a friend who may take this off your hands...... and get back later today.


sounds good


also, does anyone have any songs that they have in particular they want to demo in my car? the only way to play music in my car is via coax input to the dsp, and most people dont have a source to do that with their own music. i can get some stuff loaded on tonight if anyone wants


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Jen chapin revisions album if you have that, also I have hybrid audio l6se, l4se and l1pro for sale


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

If you have it, night be best to send it to me or bring it on a Jan stick and I can load it

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

jbeez said:


> Do you have an address to map out destination on?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Street Address 
SR 507 & State Park Rd
Gouldsboro, PA 18424 
Phone: 570-894-8336

Link...

Gouldsboro State Park


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> sounds good
> 
> 
> also, does anyone have any songs that they have in particular they want to demo in my car? the only way to play music in my car is via coax input to the dsp, and most people dont have a source to do that with their own music. i can get some stuff loaded on tonight if anyone wants




Lol! I was just about to ask the exact same question. I want to load some stuff on my ipad that everyone wants to hear. 

As far as yours goes I'm pretty open to anything but I'm partial to smooth jazz, ambient electronica, and soundtrack scores.


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

Can you update the main 1st post with the current attendees, to-from time, and that address?


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

jbeez said:


> Can you update the main 1st post with the current attendees, to-from time, and that address?


While I can't update the post or the address, I can give you to/from time.

to...When we (all) get there....whenever that is.

from... once everything is cleaned up and when we (all) leave....needs to be before dark, as the park closes then.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

FOR WHOEVER GETS THERE FIRST...

Im honestly not sure what the check in procedure is, or if there even is one. we have the pavilion rented out. follow the signs for the Pavilion.

If you get there and need to sign in, or whatever, its paid for under Nick Apicella. if theres any trouble for what ever reason, my cell is Eight45-Two74-Four357

The address to the park is Pennsylvania 435, Gouldsboro, PA 18424. my memory is a little blurry, but from what i remember once you pull in, go down the road until you see signs for the pavilion. follow those signs. i remember making a left and going down a road and seeing it on the right.


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> FOR WHOEVER GETS THERE FIRST...
> 
> Im honestly not sure what the check in procedure is, or if there even is one. we have the pavilion rented out. follow the signs for the Pavilion.
> 
> ...


You guys bringing spouses/whatevers too or all ridin' solo

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jbeez said:


> You guys bringing spouses/whatevers too or all ridin' solo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'm coming solo

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

The more the merrier !


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

The GF and i are headed that way now!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Ridin solo.
Rain showers ending around 10am, if you trust a weatherman.............


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Solo... be there around 11am


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Solo about 11


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

Convinced my wife to go so should be there in 2.5-3hrs (12:30-1?)


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Damn, you guys are slackers. Rich and i started the party without you.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll be there about 1. Bringing my kiddos...


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome time!! Even though it rained in the morning , turned out to be a great day! Great to see old friends .. and meet new ones!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Hopefully Nick will post a bunch of nice photos when he finally gets back home and sleeps. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Everyone, thank you so much for coming out. that turned out to be much better than i anticipated, especially considering the rain. Mullings, we gotta talk shop. start taking saturdays off .. john (timeless), always a pleasure kicking it with you. Mike, Holy jabroni. you werent kidding about that queso (is that how you spell it?). absolutely amazing. Chris (foreman), your simple install somehow always manages to be one of the best sounding cars (if not the best) i hear all day every time i see it. Rich, glad you made it out from L.I. TruthHunter (i forget your name already, sorry lol. told you guys id forget).. holy ****. might not be the absolute best sounding car, but easily the most impressive. get a sub in that car, some very minor tweaks, and you have a winner. your welcome to stop by any time. Mike (velozity), upset i didnt find time to listen to your car, as well as anyone elses i missed. i really wanted to hear the 370Z RRizz. maybe next time. To everyone else, thank you for coming. maybe this time next year it'll be in my parking lot instead of a park 








High Resolution Audio said:


> Hopefully Nick will post a bunch of nice photos when he finally gets back home and sleeps. Maybe tomorrow.


nope. didnt take a single photo. not even on my phone. was so busy throughout the whole day i went to go grab my camera bag and didnt even realize half the people already left, so i said **** it lol


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> nope. didnt take a single photo. not even on my phone. was so busy throughout the whole day i went to go grab my camera bag and didnt even realize half the people already left, so i said **** it lol


Oh, Jez! Maybe Mike snapped a few? Did you have a good time? Looked like a pretty decent turn out.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Great time today meeting all you folks and learning new things. Thanks Nick for pulling this together, Mike for grill'n, and whoever brought that dip... I need the recipe :shocked:























































Time to swap DSPs in the rain:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Truthunter said:


> Time to swap DSPs in the rain:


my favorite part of the day lol


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Is that an ID tucked away behind the rear panel? What is that, a 12?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Weightless said:


> Is that an ID tucked away behind the rear panel? What is that, a 12?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


yep. good catch


----------



## UncleHungry (Jul 18, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> my favorite part of the day lol




Ha. Mine too. Thanks again for all your help Nick. I’m a big fan of doing my own work. As a matter of fact, I hate letting other people touch my car. That said, I know when I’m out of my depth and after today there’s nobody I’d recommend more than Nick for your tuning or just plain car audio knowledge needs.


----------



## UncleHungry (Jul 18, 2017)

Weightless said:


> Is that an ID tucked away behind the rear panel? What is that, a 12?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk




Indeed. IDQ12v2


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, weather sucked most of the day, but a good turnout, and a good time nonetheless.
As usual, conversation starts flowing, and next thing you know its time to leave, and I realize I didn't give but 2 demos, and only got one myself..... I had to roll out just when the weather broke, and the sun started shinin', too.
The black chevy cruze (Mike, If I remember correct) with the Stage 4 gear sounded sweet.
the pillars Nick built are extremely nice, and it has a righteous tune on it as well.
I will definitely attend this one again next year.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Now that I've some rest and more time to process everything I experienced at this meet, I wanted to comment on a few things.

First I wanted give a big thanks to Chris (Uncle Hungry) for the awesome deal on the mini 8x12. I've been mulling around getting a DSP for several months now which culminated into me meeting you at the right time/place/situation to help me make my decision. It was great chatting with you and hopefully I'll get a listen to your Jeep next time around.... Loved those A-Pillers.

Foreman... sorry can't remember your real name :blush: Your car sounded great... IMO the most accurate & detailed car that I got to listen to. I was really impressed with the accuracy/dynamics the older xtant (morel) coaxials in your dash were displaying and the fact that your windshield didn't really seem to effect them. Thanks for letting me borrow your demo disk to have a listen in my car. It gave me some ideas on areas that need improvement.... yeah, there are many :thinking:

TimelessR1... yeah forget your real name too :blush: Out of all the vehicles there; your truck's install left the most impression on me. You have got some incredible fab skills and attention to detail. The tablet mount was the best I had ever seen. That truck is just badass all around and sounded great.

Mullings (Kevin). I can't believe you live where I work which is only 10min from where I live. I was really impressed with the work you did in your "daily driver" and can't wait to experience your other car. Your just a great guy to talk with and we definitely need to have a little orange county mini-meet so I can pick your brain 

MB2008LTZ (I believe your the one with the Cruze :worried That pioneer stage 4 set up in your car blew me away with it's midrange accuracy/dynamics. Never sat it a car where string intruments sounded so right there & immersive. Has me thinking I need to get those mids for myself  I loved the fact you were running all those old school ZED planet audio amps too. Thanks for all your feedback on my system... I really enjoyed your enthusiasm 

Skizer (Nick). Again, thanks for putting this together and being so willing to help everyone out. I really hope your business takes off. Your car by far had the most detailed sound stage that I heard. I'm sure we will be talking soon...

RRizz (Ron) Wish I had a chance to check out your sweet 370z. Thanks for sharing with me your REW experience.

Like at the last meet I attended, I really wish I had more time to listen to the other vehicles there. But it was a great time even with all the rain. I enjoyed it more than I expected too... Made some great connections.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

It was like the rain wasn't an obstacle, everyone was friendly and eager to share their knowledge and work, total opposite to the spl scene where everyone is your enemy and everything is a secret, this is my first time listening to sq cars and can't wait for the next meet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rain? what rain? lol


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> rain? what rain? lol


 says the guy who was hiding under a jeep rear hatch most of the day....lol


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Lmao, we were working on it, we were in the rain on the green jeep too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

Cool time, the cheese dip didn't jack me up so thats good lol. Wish i had my car there so you guys could give me some pointers, maybe next time!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Had a fantastic time everyone and can't wait to get together in the future. Lot's of familiar faces along with some new ones made for a great day even though the weather wasn't perfect. Thanks everyone for the compliments on my Cruze's system, Nick's work still amazes me ever time I get in it. Now on to what everyone is surely looking for...

My now Famous Cheese Dip Recipe....so here goes...

1.5 to 2 pounds of ground pork (I use a mix of regular and hot)
1 32oz block of Velveeta and 1 16oz block of Velveeta
1 can Campbell's Cream of Chicken Soup
1 can of Rotel Tomatoes w/green chilies (original or mild) the original will spice it up more
2 medium sized green bell peppers and 2 medium sized red bell peppers
1 medium to large sweet onion
1 tablespoon of ground garlic powder
1 teaspoon black pepper
(OPTIONAL...if you like it really spicy "add to your liking"...ground Cayenne Pepper. I did not use any on this batch...and use it lightly if you do)
4 bags of Tostitos Scoops (I prefer the multigrain, which is what we had at the GTG)

Prep Work...
Brown ground pork in a skillet and drain off excess grease
Add Velveeta, pork, and can of soup to crock pot on high heat stirring occasionally until blended. (be careful with this step it burns very easily if you do not pay attention to it)

Dice up peppers and onion and open can of tomatoes and drain off as much of the juices from the can as possible.
Add peppers, onions, tomatoes, garlic and pepper. 
DO NOT STIR INTO THE CHEESE MIX YET...!!!
Cover the pot and reduce heat to medium/low (as most pots vary with their settings) and wait until the lid steams over. At that point, stir well and set on the lowest/warm setting of your pot, stirring occasionally. 
That's about it....take it to your next party, gathering, or function and hopefully it will be a big hit amongst your family and friends. Good Luck and ENJOY....!!!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MB2008LTZ said:


> Had a fantastic time everyone and can't wait to get together in the future. Lot's of familiar faces along with some new ones made for a great day even though the weather wasn't perfect. Thanks everyone for the compliments on my Cruze's system, Nick's work still amazes me ever time I get in it. Now on to what everyone is surely looking for...
> 
> My now Famous Cheese Dip Recipe....so here goes...
> 
> ...


Seriously one of the most delicious things ive ever eaten

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleHungry (Jul 18, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Seriously one of the most delicious things ive ever eaten
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk




For real. That stuff was ridiculous.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

It was a great time. I think I counted 14 cars at the peak. Everyone was so willing to share their systems and experiences. It was a very positive atmosphere for learning and teaching. I didn't get to hear all the cars, but the ones that I did I enjoyed. Hopefully we can keep doing this every year! Nick, thanks for taking the initiative to rekindle this. Also I wanted to point out that I was happy to see so many girlfriends/wives attending. You gotta love it when your significant other supports your hobbies!


----------



## UncleHungry (Jul 18, 2017)

So I left the cargo floor and rubber mat under the pavilion. Did anybody happen to grab it?

:fingers crossed

#thatshitisexpensive


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words about my Hyundai! I do enjoy it too. After listening to most of the cars, i always take away something i like about someones car that i really like or would incorporate into my own. 
John's F150, i love the way his subs sound
Mike, those Pioneer stage 4 mids are so detailed!!
And TruthHunter, i finally see the draw to those ZR800's. So much midbass!!!
The best part of the day was when Mike showed up to grill though! No doubt 
Thanks again everyone for coming out and sharing this crazy hobby together. Can't wait for the next one!!!!


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks to Nick for putting this together and everyone for being so willing to demo, help, lend a hand to each other. It was a good time and I learned some things.


----------

